# Source of inexpensive apple trees



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

I am looking for inexpensive apples trees that I can buy in bulk (100-200). I'm not too picky about the type as they are for wildlife. I know crabs are usually cheaper, but my experience is they are not as well received by animals. The only other requirement is that they are exceedingly cold hardy (i.e. zone 3 or even 2). 

Thanks for the help.


Whistler


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

I've never used them, but these are the guys i was going to use..

http://www.willisorchards.com/category/Apple+Trees


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.nationalarborday.org


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Whistler
If you aren't worried about the fruit they bare, why don't you just sprout the seeds of store bought fruit. I sprout apple seedlings myself but use them as grafting rootstock. If you need really cold hardy trees, I'd suggest sprouting seeds from northern varieties like Honeycrisp or McIntosh.

Alternatively, if you really need that many trees and want a bulk purchase rate, you might check out Van Well nursery at www.vanwell.net. I've purchased individual trees at 15$/tree, but they have a bulk rate (50+ trees) for 8.99$.

Michael


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Store brought fruit seeds are unlikely to ever bear fruit. 

The cheapest trees I found were at Stark Bros ... they weren't intended to do so, but the deer liked them just fine.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Try Vernon barnes nursery I got a lot there.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Store brought fruit seeds are unlikely to ever bear fruit.
> 
> The cheapest trees I found were at Stark Bros ... they weren't intended to do so, but the deer liked them just fine.



Store bought apple fruit seeds are unlikely to produce THE SAME fruit as the parent fruit.

They will make fruit, but its a gamble if they will taste good to you or not


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks all for the help. A couple of those links have some pretty cheap trees.

I thought about going with the sprout my own route, but wasn't sure the investment of time would be worth it. Even if I got the seeds to germinate and somehow kept them alive for year or two till planting time, there would be no assurance that the tree would bear decent fruit. This would especially be a bummer after waiting 10 years or so.

Thanks again.

Whistler


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

smalltime said:


> I've never used them, but these are the guys i was going to use..
> 
> http://www.willisorchards.com/category/Apple+Trees


I just ordered 12 apple trees (Anna & Dorsett) from Willis last Thursday. Today my trees arrived by UPS. Was surprised to get them this fast. Feller told me they were not going to start digging these until the 10th. And I have them by the 13th. The trees are in excellent shape, and their service was outstanding. I will be placing another order with them very soon. Next order will be their Walnuts and Scuppernong Grapes. Cannot believe all the different varieties of grapes they have.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For the past 12 years, I've purchased my apple trees from Lawyer Nursery in Plains MT. I go there because I like the quality root systems and good prices. For the cold climate, I'd suggest you stay away from dwarf or semi-dwarf trees. They just aren't hardy enough for zone 4 and north. If you plant 200 seedlings, you'll get apples, but I'd suggest that you graft a few each year. Select budstock from trees that produce quality fruit in your area.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/components/DG0532c.html


----------

